# New, and blogging about Specktra.net! Input welcome!



## retrokitten (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi there!

I'm an active MakeUpAlley member, and I've just finally gotten around to joining Specktra.net. I have a fairly extensive MU collection, but amazingly I have no MAC yet. (I'm planning on getting the new(ish) liquid mineral foundation when I have the money, as well as Fix+ . . . and *recommendations* for a fairly light [I haven't been MAC matched yet] grey eyed blonde are welcome. (I'll post a picture of myself at the bottom of this.)

*More importantly, I'm writing about Specktra.net* in my new beauty-oriented blog, which is focusing on the online beauty subculture, of which we all are a part. I'm curious -- *what do you find unique or important about Specktra.net?* I'm going to take a good look around for myself, of course, but I'd love input. 

This is me:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I look forward to hearing your comments!

Laura


----------



## Janice (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi Laura, Welcome to Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad to have you here, I'm intrigued by your article. I always enjoy helping writers, especially beauty bloggers, so I've moved your thread to a more highly trafficked forum where it will receive better exposure. Specktra members have been very helpful and insightful in the past for journalists. Thanks for thinking of the site to include in your beauty subculture peice, I look forward to viewing the article when it's published. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW - Cuuuute kitties!


----------



## retrokitten (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you for the help! I hope to hear from Specktra.net members on what they love about this place!

(I'm a journalism major at the University of Oregon, and I'm very excited about this project! I'm also hoping for some MAC recommendations to convert me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Hi Laura, Welcome to Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad to have you here, I'm intrigued by your article. I always enjoy helping writers, especially beauty bloggers, so I've moved your thread to a more highly trafficked forum where it will receive better exposure. Specktra members have been very helpful and insightful in the past for journalists. Thanks for thinking of the site to include in your beauty subculture peice, I look forward to viewing the article when it's published. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW - Cuuuute kitties! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## cherrycola (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi retrokitten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm a new Specktra member myself, but what I like about this community is that it's got something for everyone, from the most makeup-crazed junkie to the girl who's just getting into MAC. I'm somewhere in between the two extremes and I've found the people here really interesting and helpful. 

I once posted a question about what makeup I could do for the 'angels' in my Christmas paegant, and the replies were all great - I only wish I could've used all the ideas!


----------



## Dawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra!!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 3, 2007)

to specktra...ur MU rocks... and ur cats ARE SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUTEi would love to see more of ur posts hon
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i would say the most unique things about specktra are: 1. the ladies/gentlemen who post here 2. the FOTD's are the *BEST*!!!!!!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jul 12, 2008)

Ohh, cuuuute kitties!!  Welcome!!


----------



## kimmy (Jul 14, 2008)

hi, laura! your cats are adorable and i dig the snakebites. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i like specktra because it never really gets catty or hateful around here like it does in so many other online communities. our members are generally very mature, which is nice.


----------

